# ice included in contract



## apalermo (Oct 9, 2004)

is there a rule of thumb when a client wants salt included in the price.please help.what are some options.thanks.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You are going to find around here that most of the contracts are all inclusive now. Plowing, salting and sidewalks. One price for the year.


----------

